# Colonel Karen Ritchie



## Strike (4 Nov 2008)

For those who knew her or worked with her, either through the CF or Girl Guides...

http://www.rmcclub.ca/eVeritaswp/



> REMEMBERING ONE OF OUR BEST
> Posted by rmcclub on November 4th, 2008
> 
> REMEMBERING ONE OF OUR BEST
> ...





> We get emails
> Posted by rmcclub on November 4th, 2008
> 
> Comment worth repeating:
> ...


----------

